# Yerevan / Երեւան (capital of Armenia)



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

---------------------------------------------------------


Images collected from Flickr, Picasas, Google and other sources.





















Parliament Building 













































History Museum









St. Gregory The illuminator Armenian Orthodox Church












More images coming soon


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Opera


----------



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks again King! :cheers:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

saw the first pic and thought ... boring! but then the second pic totaly changed that opinion, quite an interesting looking city!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

I'll try to find more of the most recent images.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very cool. Thanks for posting the pix. Yerevan looks very nice


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

yups very interesting, lovely name and writing system. I like the traditional architecture, it's shows strength, and looks like our New state regime architectural style. But in there it goes beyond of course, because it is a traditional, and not from an austere period.


----------



## stepper77 (May 25, 2006)

What a beautiful city!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*update! *


----------



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)

*Redux...

History Museum








Boom town








Near Northern Ave.

















































Statue









Airport
















Market








Commie blocks!







*


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Excellent :applause:


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

nice,it looks great..:cheers1:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

Lots buildings from the Soviet Russia...


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

Doukan said:


> Lots buildings from the Soviet Russia...


Soviet Armenia, you mean?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

A bit of Europe wedged between Iran and Turkey!


I am fascinated by the Armenian alphabet. It is very attractive!


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)

*Beep beep!*

*Northern Avenue* - part of architect Alexander Tamanian's original plan for Yerevan - will connect Opera Square and Republic Square. There are currently 5 arteries which flow into the city's central Republic Square. Northern Avenue will be the sixth. City authorities have cleared 50,000 square meters of land for the project that upon completion will be a 24-meter (72-foot) wide pedestrian mall lined with multiple-story buildings, each with retail, commercial and residential. Construction is being financed with funds raised by the sale of commercial lots to the private sector, in public auction, with bids as high as $600 per square meter. Both local and foreign companies are participating in the construction of Northern Avenue, which should be done by 2006. Its completion is expected to spur further interest in the territory adjacent to the State Opera, where several new buildings have already been completed.[/QUOTE]



























-->


----------



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)

*More Yerevan goodness...









Northern Ave.
















Hrazdan Stadium 








Republic Square








Opera Theatre








St. Etchmiadzin Cathedral















*


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

A city we don't see too much of on here. And its nice to see all the construction going on.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Nalbandyan Street









"Moscow" Cinemacenter









Sayat Nova Street


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

I always thought Yerevan was gray and boring , but it has changed since i lived there in the 90s . Looks more colorful and modern now:cheers:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Mashtots Institute of Ancient Manuscripts 


















Hrazdan Stadium


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Wow, the city looks great!. Wanna go there.


----------



## nookie (Apr 9, 2006)

North Avenue is going to turn out great! :cheers:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

The european looking buidings and streets are quite nice, as much as the new comercial/financial highrises. However, I must confess that these brown commieblocks are the worst I've ever seen! :bash:

Is Armenia experiencing an economic boom? :nuts:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

never seen this city before ,nice.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

This city intrigues me for some reason


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

To be honest I didnt like this city. However some buildings are ok.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Actually i think the same way, Yerevan is a very grey city. Don't say beucase i dislike Armenia, it is my neutral opinion. As for some buildings, i have my favourite there: Republic Square, Opera Building and new built North Avenue.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics! :cheers: Yerevan is great!


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

LoL @ Galandar


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Robo_Boss said:


> LoL @ Galandar


Why lol? I am very honest in my opinion. Yes, Armenia occupied azerbaijani territories and can not be considered as a friendly country, but there are some nice buildings in Yerevan and i like the project of Northern Avenue with the park with lake in the end, but as for the rest of Yerevan it is very grey and there is a lack of development. The only one new street doesn't show that Yerevan is under construction and development boom.


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

You didnt have to post in this thread if you had nothing nice to say about Armenia , and you could have rafrained from saying that you dislike Armenia , not in this thread anyway .That's ok though .For some reason i thought it was kind of funny. I am armenian , but i always say nice things about Baku in the few Baku threads that were posted on SSC, it is truly a beatiful city. I also leave nice comments in turkish threads , Turkey is another gorgeus country. As for Yerevan you are right it has always been a grey city , it's still more beautiful than you think it is, especially now . I lived there in the 1990s and it has certainly improved since then. They're doing the best they can with what they got , it is a poor country with unstable economy and Karabakh being a real burden on the armenian budget , the country completely relies on the financial support of rich armenians overseas . But hopefully it gets better , i would like to visit it one day.:cheers:


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

And by the way, Galandar , this is not a race between Baku and Yerevan in construction development. Armenia simply does not have the kind of money Azerbajan does to compete.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Robo_Boss said:


> And by the way, Galandar , this is not a race between Baku and Yerevan in construction development. Armenia simply does not have the kind of money Azerbajan does to compete.


I didn't say bad things about Yerevan. I like its unique architecture and buildings like on central square, opera building etc. I just said that the common view is some kind of grey and it is just my fair opinion. As for construction, Northern Avenue is really good project but it needs to have some more investment.

I wouldn't like to discuss politics in this thread. In addition, try to make new pictures and keep posting


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

These arent my pictures , they're StormShadow's , i think he gets them from flickr.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Very dull city..


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Xtreminal said:


> Very dull city..


Yerevan is kind of dull, gardash . But it looks better in reality.


----------



## ISMAEL-MEX (Jan 11, 2008)

Very,Very Beautifull and interesting city. And ¿your people, how is it? are young or old?


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

The city looks good but i hope the buildings are built to a high standard. There was an earthquake in nearby spitak in 1988 whick killed up to 100,000 and destroyed 80% of buildings in Leninikan. I hope the standard of building safety was improved after that terrible event.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

fozzy said:


> The city looks good but i hope the buildings are built to a high standard. There was an earthquake in nearby spitak in 1988 whick killed up to 100,000 and destroyed 80% of buildings in Leninikan. I hope the standard of building safety was improved after that terrible event.


I think the reason Armenia had so many destruction was the strenth of the earthquake rather than the lack of safety


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Hotel Hrazdan









From 2008


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

^^Not in Armenia


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

^^
in Turkey.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Which image ?


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

^^Mount Ararat is not in Armenia  , it's in Turkey and they call it Agri Dagi


----------



## PepperJackCheese (Apr 7, 2008)

..


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*Images from Google Images*


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Robo_Boss said:


> ^^Mount Ararat is not in Armenia  , it's in Turkey and they call it Agri Dagi


Could've than particular images was perhaps taken in Yerevan or in Turkey you believe ? Isn't Mount Ararat visible from Yerevan ?


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes , I've seen from Yerevan, it's not far . We still own the view and that cant be taken


----------



## PepperJackCheese (Apr 7, 2008)

StormShadow said:


> Isn't Mount Ararat visible from Yerevan ?


Yes Mount Agri is visible from Armenia (20 miles away) but since the pictures are not captioned people can't tell. Are you collecting random images to post or do you have their sources with descriptions?

Armenia could look a better than it does now, it's a small country so all it needs is some investment, but the wealthy Armenian community abroad is apparently spending their money elsewhere.


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

PepperJackCheese said:


> Armenia could look a better than it does now, it's a small country so all it needs is some investment, but the wealthy Armenian community abroad is apparently spending their money elsewhere.


Thats what Armenian economy relies on for the most part , the wealthy armenian community abroad.


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Yerevan has a lot of old one-story beat up houses that ruin the city . They need to be torn down ASAP !


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

PepperJackCheese said:


> Yes Mount Agri is visible from Armenia (20 miles away) but since the pictures are not captioned people can't tell. Are you collecting random images to post or do you have their sources with descriptions?
> 
> Armenia could look a better than it does now, it's a small country so all it needs is some investment, but the wealthy Armenian community abroad is apparently spending their money elsewhere.


I'm collecting all the recent or high quality images I can find that were taken from a number of different photographers or visitors to the area. If I recall some did have descriptions some didn't. If I relocate the image source again, I would place the descriptions.

Some of those images I had places sometime ago on the Yerevan thread in the Europe section and I just decided the other day to port them over onto this gallery.


----------



## Hovik (Nov 14, 2005)

Love the thread. Grew up with Mt Ararat in the background of the view from my window.
If anyone has more pictures, please post.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From Yerevan, i like this area most:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anii579/2451462976/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anii579/2150274628/


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*Images by giocomai, 517design & tod.ragsdale*


----------



## Hecalex (Nov 10, 2008)

A lovely city, small, cute, historic and ancient; Ararat Mount contributes to the landscape.

How is the climate in Yerevan?


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice pictures. I was wondering though how come there are no mcdonalds in Armenia?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Yerevan reminds me just Soviet Union, though there is a nice development on Northern avenue and nearby


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos from Yerevan; thanks for sharing them


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

My mothers Ex-husband was here once. He said he hated. But then again, he was also kind of an ass too. I think it looks lovely!


----------



## alieff (Oct 26, 2009)

Galandar said:


> I didn't say bad things about Yerevan. I like its unique architecture and buildings like on central square, opera building etc. I just said that the common view is some kind of grey and it is just my fair opinion. As for construction, Northern Avenue is really good project but it needs to have some more investment.
> 
> I wouldn't like to discuss politics in this thread. In addition, try to make new pictures and keep posting


As an Azerbaijani, which for most of Armenians it can seem that I`m not so sincere but I think that Yerevan and Armenia as a whole have really good prospects for the future development. Simply, you only need some serious investments.

Additionally, in my opinion, such threads in forums help to the exchange of ideas between two countries` new generations which don`t have any information about each other.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From all those photos of Yerevan city, always i like those modern buildings (below photo); that area, i believe its indeed one of the best, very nice districts of Yerevan


>


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

interesting report


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

PepperJackCheese said:


> Yes Mount Agri is visible from Armenia (20 miles away) but since the pictures are not captioned people can't tell. Are you collecting random images to post or do you have their sources with descriptions?
> 
> Armenia could look a better than it does now, it's a small country so all it needs is some investment, but the wealthy Armenian community abroad is apparently spending their money elsewhere.


Armenians in Los Angeles worships marble columns


----------

